# Black moor white patches on fins



## Nevermore67 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forums and hoped someone could help out with a little advice. 

I have recently started keeping fish - we have three orandas and one black moor in a 64 gallon tank. Everything seems to be going okay so far but in the last few days the black moor has developed white patches on his fins. 

I have seen white spot / ich before and it doesn't look the same - this is like a fuzzy patch of whitish grey and it only ever appears on his fins and tail. In some places his tail also has holes in but I assumed this was more likely to be injury as he tends to charge around the tank much more than the others do, especially at feeding time. 

Does anyone has any idea what might be causing this?

Thanks in advance
Tom


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like fin rot/tail rot. There are various medications available for it, but the most important thing is keeping the water quality perfect. Do you have a test kit, and if so, could you test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and post the results?


----------

